# Serif Draw



## Saint Simon (13 Feb 2021)

For many years I used Serif Draw to produce dimensional designs for laser cutting and general drawings. Having retired I am now trying to make similar drawings although sadly I no longer have access to a laser cutter.
My current efforts are to draw a clock face and I am finding the starter Serif Draw program I have managed to download too restricted and seem unable to upgrade. So, after all that pre-amble can anyone suggest a 2D drawing program that will allow me to make dimensioned designs for printing and that won't cost an arm and a leg?


----------



## Droogs (13 Feb 2021)

Try Gimp it is excellent and free. Used by many fretsaw users to make patterns etc. Have to say not heard Serif being used by anyone since the early 90s


----------



## loftyhermes (13 Feb 2021)

Inkscape is a free program, similar to CorelDraw.


----------



## timothyedoran (13 Feb 2021)

Inkscape is a vector program and will do what you want.


----------



## thetyreman (13 Feb 2021)

incscape is very good actually, but quite a steep learning curve, I still use a pen and paper for everything I do.


----------



## loftyhermes (14 Feb 2021)

There are loads of tutorials out there for Inkscape on youtube.


----------



## MorrisWoodman12 (14 Feb 2021)

LibreCAD is another good free offering. Not too steep a learning curve coming from AutoCAD. I've produced several engineering drawings with it.
Martin


----------



## Old.bodger (14 Feb 2021)

Siemens Digital Industries Software Online Store


The Siemens store offers products in the Siemens Digital Industries store allowing you to try, subscribe, purchase and download products. Siemens offer cloud products.



www.plm.automation.siemens.com





very good and reasonably easy to learn.


----------



## TonyWs (14 Feb 2021)

I use Serif Drawplus X6 for just about everything, from producing village hall event tickets, banners, programmes, dimensioned architectural drawings and plans for wood projects. It is brilliant, but no longer available, having morphed into a graphic designers tool. If you can get hold of a legacy copy of X6 it will run on Win10 fine.


----------



## Sandyn (14 Feb 2021)

I've been using Inkscape for the last few years, It's good, but it's a bit quirky to set drawing colours line types and stuff like that. Printing can be problematic. For some unknown reason the print comes out as one black block, so you have to add a white background rectangle. Never bothered to find out why it does that.
I must have a look at some of the options above.


----------



## Saint Simon (14 Feb 2021)

Spent the day getting to grips with the basics of Inkscape and have had my first attempt at the clock face that got me started on finding a replacement for Serif Draw. Very pleased so thanks to all for the advice.


----------



## Wildman (14 Feb 2021)

sketchup maker is free


----------



## timothyedoran (15 Feb 2021)

Saint Simon said:


> Spent the day getting to grips with the basics of Inkscape and have had my first attempt at the clock face that got me started on finding a replacement for Serif Draw. Very pleased so thanks to all for the advice.



Can we see a sneak preview pretty please


----------



## Saint Simon (10 Mar 2021)

Seems so simple now. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Sandyn (10 Mar 2021)

That looks like a great face  would you be willing to post the SVG file? would be handy to have the drawing for a clock face.


----------



## Cordy (10 Mar 2021)

I manage some elementary stuff on Inkscape
This drawing I used t make the truck wheels


----------

